# Free Golden in Mid Michigan on Craigslist



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

7 yr old Golden Retriever to good home

He looks so sad... I hope he finds a new home soon


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

That is so sad that so many pets are cast aside like they are clothes that are out of style. Hoping someone gives this boy the loving home he deserves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, here are the Michigan GR Rescues you can pass on to the poster of the ad. Tell them to contact the Group closest to them. If they are willing to surrender this boy to them, they will take him into the Rescue/Adopt program.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Michigan
Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan (GRRoM)
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource


----------

